# Montanans?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’m from Whitefish.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Not an "Montanan" (hell, I can't even say it!) but I'd like to know where Whitefish is. I think Montana would be a nice place to live. Hope it's not as hot as it is here in Central Texas right now.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Not an "Montanan" (hell, I can't even say it!) but I'd like to know where Whitefish is. I think Montana would be a nice place to live. Hope it's not as hot as it is here in Central Texas right now.


Whitefish is in northwest Montana about a hour from the Canadian border. About thirty minutes from Glacier National Park. Beautiful country!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Columbia Falls.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Columbia Falls.


Hey, it's nice to see someone in my neighborhood.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I guess it's just me and you Captain Crunch... though I know there are more out there. Come on guys and gals. Say, "Hey".


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

There's at least two more out there.

Don't know why they haven't replied, tho...


----------



## glocker21 (Jan 14, 2007)

Jefferson City Here


----------



## Cardinal Fang (Jan 9, 2007)

Howdy all. New guy here from Bozeman.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

glocker21 said:


> Jefferson City Here





Cardinal Fang said:


> Howdy all. New guy here from Bozeman.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey guys, welcome from the Flathead Valley.


----------



## KD7ONE (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi. I'm from Billings


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

KD7ONE said:


> Hi. I'm from Billings


Welcome to the forum.:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

KD7ONE said:


> Hi. I'm from Billings


Welcome. Nice to have another form our state here. We're under reprensented.


----------



## Frank V (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi from Dillon! Frank


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Frank V said:


> Hi from Dillon! Frank


Welcome, Frank. Columbia Falls here, in the smoky Flathead.

How's the wildfires down your way?


----------



## Frank V (Aug 5, 2007)

Captian we have them. There's a big one in the Big Hole near Wisdom. Hope the rains yesterday & today helpped. Frank


----------



## glocker21 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Greetings all*

Greetings from Jefferson City


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

glocker21 said:


> Greetings from Jefferson City


Welcome. A few more may give us a dozen.:smt082


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard, glocker21.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Kinda late :mrgreen: ... I'm in Hamilton


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, I am from Great Falls. Well actually I am from Poplar. You know what I mean!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome, 4X4.

Good to have you here.


----------



## glocker21 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Welcome*



4X4SNEAK said:


> Hey, I am from Great Falls. Well actually I am from Poplar. You know what I mean!


Welcome..glad to see more trigger pullers here


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

glocker21 said:


> Welcome..glad to see more trigger pullers here


Welcome from the Flathead Valley.


----------



## mt-in-mass (Mar 15, 2007)

I am from Hobson (Just west of Lewistown).. Got mixed up with a couple of hell raisers after the war (Nam) and ended up in New England.. Not a bad part of the world, but its not home. Got a family, still hunt and have a CCW.. LTC/A (yup.. even in the peoples republic of Mass they let a few of us carry)..

Just sayin Hi.. and dreamin bout a real trout stream :smt022


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Kalispell (Evergreen)

A BIG HOWDY to the rest of you.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Been on the website for a while now and never included my Welcome from Big Sky Country to the rest of you, Billings.


----------



## HillJ (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey All. Flathead Valley as well. (kalispell)


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cardinal Fang said:


> Howdy all. New guy here from Bozeman.


ditto on the bozeman!!


----------



## westy39 (Jun 29, 2014)

Howdy all, I'm from Sidney, Montana, but I am living in the banana belt (Billings). Life is good we live west of Billings proper so to speak. I hope this year we don't get the fires like 2 years ago. Lets keep praying for rain. Be Safe.

Westy39


----------

